
Apple brings Google-style machine learning to 'Photos' - jonbaer
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2016/06/13/apple-brings-google-style-machine-learning-to-photos/#gref
======
King-Aaron
I don't like the idea of having all my photos run through facial recognition
in my own library...

